# Knitting Delight - free pattern on daily basis



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link: 1st one is here now.

Click on the star at the upper left to reveal the surprise of the day!

The surprise changes every 24 hours - according to universal time UTC.

Visit every day to make sure you wont miss anything.

Until: December 26 
It should be all free.

http://www.knitting-delight.com/shop/


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Saved the link. Thanks


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :-D


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrifuc Thanks bunches! One can never have enough patterns


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

On Dec 26 will the free downloads stop?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely pattern - have bookmarked page.Thanks for sharing


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!!!!


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link: 1st one is here now.
> 
> Click on the star at the upper left to reveal the surprise of the day!
> 
> ...


Am I supposed to get a page where I have to log in? That's what I am getting.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for letting us know this site !


----------



## Aunt Sammie (Oct 10, 2014)

Delightful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, fabulous patterns! Don't know if I have the skill for doing them but they make great "eye candy"!!


----------

